

The Problems with Fulfillment by Amazon - domainkiller
http://www.infifthgear.com/2014/problems-fulfillment-amazon/

======
gitah
Most of these points aren't specific to FBA and apply to all 3rd party sellers
on Amazon.

One big advantage of FBA is prime shipping. I usually pick the items wiht
prime shipping over other 3rd party options even if it's 20% more expensive.

~~~
ktsmith
I used to do the same thing and filter search results by prime for the
shipping benefits. However since they've started using UPS Sure Post with hand
off to the USPS I've been having nothing but trouble getting my packages. I'm
just about done with Amazon Prime due to it.

~~~
dublinben
I've had similar experience with Prime shipped packages, and it's quite
disappointing. I finally canceled my membership after their price hike to
start a music service I'll never use.

